# ottimizzare USE dimake.conf

## centoventicinque

ciao a tutti  :Smile:  sono nuovo e diciamo pure fresco di gentoo.

la mia installazione è andata a buon fine, il sistema gira bene ma  non mi è ben chiaro come ottimizzare gli USE di make.conf

mi interessa avere gnome , se serve saperlo sono su piattaforma amd64 e scheda video ati

a grandi linee , che  flag use dovrei usare ?

seguendo quanto riportato dalla documentazione ottengo questo 

```
siderium / # emerge gnome

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-data-0.4.4 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libogg-1.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7  USE="-network-cron -zlib" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8.9  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.8  USE="-static" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.06 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/cpio-2.11  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.24 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-quirks-20100619 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libx86-1.1-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.7  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/netkit-fingerd-0.17-r3 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/icu-4.8.1-r2  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/editor-wrapper-4 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdiscid-0.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/cabextract-1.4  USE="-extra-tools" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libical-0.43 

[ebuild  N     ] net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.15  USE="-static" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libpng-1.5.6  USE="apng -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-common-3.1.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r1  USE="bzip2 unicode" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libsigc++-2.2.10  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.4g 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper-0.28.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libquvi-scripts-0.4.2  USE="-offensive" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2  USE="-debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.4 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/yacc-0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-dicts/myspell-en-20081002 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/lua-5.1.4-r4  USE="deprecated readline -emacs -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libksba-1.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/zip-3.0  USE="bzip2 crypt unicode" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.76.1 

[ebuild  N     ] app-cdr/cdrtools-3.00  USE="acl unicode" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/cdrtools-0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.12 

[ebuild  N     ] app-laptop/radeontool-1.5-r3 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-audio-2.22.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.9.1  USE="-static-libs -utils" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r3  USE="-debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.24  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal ssl tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -perl -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd -syslog" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-games/libggz-0.0.14.1  USE="-debug -gnutls" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.9-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.31 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0 

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/whois-5.0.11  USE="iconv nls -idn" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 [2.68]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/nasm-2.09.10  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Storable-2.20 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/version-0.940.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.17 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.54 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Perl-OSType-1.2.0  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/JSON-PP-2.272.0 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.4.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.56 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.980.0 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/IO-1.25 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.220.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.31 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-version-0.940.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.4.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.20 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.980.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-1.25 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/jpeg-0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.7.1  USE="extensions fts3 readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -soundex -tcl -test -unlock-notify" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.11  USE="-examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/audiofile-0.3.2  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9_rc3  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.11  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/vbetool-1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatomic_ops-1.2-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/faac-1.28-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6  USE="-djbfft -oss -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2  USE="-debug -oss -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/faad2-2.7-r2  USE="-digitalradio -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libevent-2.0.16  USE="ssl -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r7  USE="cxx -debug -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r4  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.05 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.6 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.100 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Version-Requirements-0.101.20 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.0-r1  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig -lzma -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvdread-4.2.0  USE="css" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libusb-0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libusb-1 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.100-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libv4l-0.8.5 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.05 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.6 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Version-Requirements-0.101.20-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvdnav-4.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/lcms-2.3  USE="jpeg tiff zlib -doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.112.621 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.112.621 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.380.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.380.0-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.29 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/lcms-1.19  USE="jpeg tiff zlib -python -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.24.1  USE="-alisp -debug -doc -python -static-libs" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/iso-codes-3.30 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnutls-2.10.5  USE="cxx nls zlib -bindist -doc -examples -guile -lzo -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-0.14  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r3  USE="ncurses nls readline -static-libs" LINGUAS="-af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -eo -es -et -fo -fr -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -it -ku -lt -lv -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.16 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/libarchive-2.8.5  USE="acl bzip2 lzma zlib -expat -static -static-libs -xattr" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20110707-r1  USE="nls unicode -examples -minimal -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719 

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.8.1  USE="ipv6 ssl xml -doc -gssapi -idn -pkcs11 -urandom" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/gdb-7.3.1  USE="nls python -expat -multitarget -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-games/ggz-client-libs-0.0.14.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.149  USE="bzip2 nls zlib -lzma" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/eject-2.1.5-r2  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/rarian-0.8.1-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.32.0 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.24.2-r1  USE="nls -doc -minimal" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.70 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.24-r1  USE="-latex" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/eject-0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.180.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/opengl-7.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/glu-7.0 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freeglut-2.6.0  USE="-debug -mpx -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libcap-2.22  USE="pam" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r6  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -openldap -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.2.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.17  USE="examples -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/dbus-1.4.16  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.6  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.90 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.3-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.14  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.18  USE="-emacs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.2 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.6 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.2.1.2  USE="branding" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxklavier-5.1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.6-r4  USE="ncurses -emacs -qt4 -test -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nss-3.13.1-r1  USE="-utils" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.30.1  USE="-debug -doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.21-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3  USE="cxx ogg sse -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/enchant-1.6.0  USE="hunspell -aspell -static-libs -zemberek" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.9-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.20  USE="nls -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/lame-3.99.3  USE="-debug (-mmx) -mp3rtp -sndfile -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.82  USE="cxx -cddb -minimal -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/parted-3.0  USE="debug nls readline -device-mapper (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/usbutils-004  USE="zlib -network-cron -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/vala-0.14.1  USE="vapigen -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1  USE="ogg sse -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.7 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gmime-2.4.28  USE="-doc -mono -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libquvi-0.4.0  USE="-examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/neon-0.29.6  USE="nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -libproxy -pkcs11 -static-libs" LINGUAS="-cs -de -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libisofs-1.0.0  USE="acl zlib -debug -verbose-debug -xattr" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libburn-1.0.0  USE="-debug -track-src-odirect" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/fribidi-0.19.2-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.5  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.3  USE="-doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.2  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.19-r1  USE="-debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.12  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.150.0  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.3  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.6 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25  USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.32.0  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.0  USE="-dga -dmx -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2  USE="alsa -debug -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/taglib-1.7  USE="asf mp4 -debug -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/musicbrainz-3.0.2  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7  USE="gnome python -kde -mono -networkmanager -perl -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1  USE="encode -doc -examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc1_p20111003  USE="perl -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.3  USE="-debug -doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.84.0  USE="-doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.30.1-r1  USE="gnome libproxy ssl" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.3.5 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.30.0-r2  USE="-doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1  USE="X introspection jpeg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/atk-1.32.0-r1  USE="introspection nls -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls orc" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-2.36.1  USE="introspection ssl -debug -doc -samba -test" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-171-r5 [164-r2] USE="acl%* extras* gudev%* hwdb%* keymap%* rule_generator%* -action_modeswitch% -debug% -edd% -floppy% -introspection%" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.28.4  USE="introspection -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.30  USE="orc -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.18  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.16.3  USE="introspection vala -debug -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.18  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.73-r1  USE="lvm1 readline static (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac-0.10.22 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.11-r1  USE="orc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10.22 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-0.10.22  USE="orc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.18  USE="orc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.22 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/atkmm-2.22.6  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXft-2.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-openvg) -qt4 -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pango-1.28.4  USE="X introspection -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.10.0  USE="svg -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.28.4  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.103  USE="gtk introspection nls pam -debug -doc -examples -kde" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r1  USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-0.9.13-r1  USE="introspection -debug -doc -ios" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r1  USE="nls -debug -doc -remote-access" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.1.4-r3  USE="sqlite*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyxdg-0.19 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2  USE="svg -doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.21 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.1  USE="-tk" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-3.0.2  USE="cairo threads -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r51  USE="introspection -doc -examples -libffi -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/numpy-1.6.0  USE="-doc -lapack -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/python-ldap-2.3.13  USE="ssl -doc -examples -sasl" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.21  USE="-examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-1.4.8-r1  USE="X acl dbus filters jpeg ldap pam png ssl threads tiff -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -perl -php -python -samba -slp -static-libs -xinetd" LINGUAS="-da -de -es -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.8-r1  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.04-r4  USE="X cups dbus gtk -bindist -djvu -idn -jpeg2k -static-libs" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.9  USE="cups dbus" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-0.16.7  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png utils xpdf-headers -cjk -curl -debug -doc -exceptions -jpeg2k -qt4" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.0.12-r1  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4  USE="introspection ldap policykit -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2  USE="gtk introspection -doc -gtk3 -tools" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libunique-1.1.6-r1  USE="dbus introspection -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.30.7  USE="introspection startup-notification -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2  USE="-doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.32.1  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5  USE="python -debug (-introspection)" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.30.3  USE="-doc -glade -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r1  USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -caps -debug -pcmcia -test-programs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.22-r2  USE="X alsa asyncns bluetooth caps dbus glib gnome ipv6 tcpd udev -avahi -doc -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.28-r5  USE="alsa gnome gstreamer gtk gtk3 pulseaudio sound udev -oss -tdb" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.32.0-r1  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.4-r1  USE="acl fam ipv6 ssl -avahi -doc -gnutls -kerberos -samba -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.20.2  USE="-accessibility -lua" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r202  USE="introspection -debug -doc -glade -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.14-r6  USE="X alsa audio joystick opengl pulseaudio video xv -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss (-ps3) -static-libs (-svga) -tslib -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r1  USE="-doc -glade -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.32.0-r2  USE="ipv6 -bonobo -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/dconf-0.10.0  USE="X -doc -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.32.2 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-2.32.1  USE="gnome -cjk -debug -doc (-introspection) -python -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.28.1  USE="-doc -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.32.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pycups-1.9.57  USE="-doc -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0  USE="gtk ncurses -caps -qt4 -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.17  USE="bzip2 ldap nls -adns -caps -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/cheese-2.32.0  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-editors/gedit-2.30.4  USE="spell -doc -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.32.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.0.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.32.1-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/eog-2.32.1  USE="dbus exif jpeg lcms svg tiff -debug -doc -python -xmp" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.32.2 

[ebuild  N     ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.32.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libunique-3.0.2  USE="introspection -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/openobex-1.5  USE="bluetooth usb -debug -irda -syslog" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5  USE="gtk usb -debug -imagemagick" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.4  USE="gtk3 introspection -examples -python -sasl -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.8-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.32.1-r3  USE="ipv6 -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libspectre-0.2.6  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.6.1-r201  USE="gstreamer introspection jit spell (-aqua) -coverage -debug -test -webgl" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1  USE="X sdl" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r6  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd flac mp3 mpeg ogg pulseaudio vorbis xv -dv -dvb (-esd) -ffmpeg -lame -mms -musepack -mythtv -oss -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd -vpx -wavpack" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r1  USE="aac flac mp3 pulseaudio vorbis -speex -twolame" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.3.0-r1  USE="-common-lisp -pth" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.1.0  USE="X bzip2 corefonts cxx jpeg lcms openmp png svg tiff truetype xml zlib -autotrace -djvu -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lqr -lzma -opencl -openexr -perl -q32 -q64 -q8 -raw -static-libs -webp -wmf" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libao-1.0.0-r1  USE="alsa pulseaudio -mmap -nas -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1  USE="encode mad vorbis -gcdmaster -pccts" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4  USE="alsa gstreamer gtk pulseaudio -doc -ffmpeg" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.30.1 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.3.7  USE="policykit -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4  USE="-debug -doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.2  USE="-doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.11-r1  USE="flac mad midi mp3 vorbis wav -mikmod -playtools -static-libs -timidity" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtkglext-1.1.0  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.28.2  USE="opengl sdl -artworkextra -guile -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1-r1  USE="pam -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20101024  USE="consolekit* gnome-keyring*" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.32.0  USE="-debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.36.1  USE="introspection -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.32.0  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/vinagre-2.30.3  USE="ssh telepathy -applet -avahi -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/sudo-1.8.2-r1  USE="ldap pam -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgweather-2.30.3  USE="-doc -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.8.1-r1  USE="gnome introspection -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.32.6-r1  USE="introspection quvi -archive -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.12-r1  USE="nls -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1  USE="gnome-keyring ipv6 ldap weather -doc -kerberos -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.32.0-r2  USE="eds" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.32.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/bug-buddy-python-2.32.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.4  USE="introspection -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.5.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/notification-daemon-0  USE="gnome" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1-r2  USE="libnotify policykit pulseaudio -debug -smartcard" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.32.1  USE="compat libnotify -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r2  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] mail-client/evolution-2.32.3  USE="crypt gstreamer ldap ssl (-clutter) -doc -kerberos -networkmanager -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.30.2-r1  USE="branding libnotify opengl pam -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/vino-2.32.2  USE="crypt gnome-keyring ipv6 jpeg libnotify ssl telepathy zlib -avahi -debug -networkmanager" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/seahorse-2.32.0  USE="ldap libnotify -avahi -debug -doc (-introspection) -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/epiphany-2.30.6-r1  USE="nss -avahi -debug -doc (-introspection) -networkmanager -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-wm/metacity-2.30.3  USE="-test -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.3.7  USE="gnome-keyring" LINGUAS="-ar -as -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -lo -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.32.2.1-r1  USE="gnome -doc (-introspection) -test -xmp" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.0.2-r200  USE="gnome-keyring nautilus -avahi -doc -fat -remote-access" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1  USE="bluetooth cdda gdu gnome-keyring http udev -afp -archive -avahi -bluray -doc -fuse -gphoto2 -ios -samba" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1  USE="branding -debug -doc (-esd)" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.32.1-r1  USE="eds -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-cdr/brasero-2.32.1-r1  USE="cdr css dvd introspection libburn nautilus -doc -playlist -test -vcd" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/totem-2.32.0-r2  USE="bluetooth nautilus youtube -debug -doc -galago -iplayer -lirc -nsplugin -python (-tracker) -upnp" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/file-roller-2.32.2  USE="nautilus" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3  USE="dbus gnome gnome-keyring nautilus tiff -debug -djvu -doc -dvi (-introspection) -t1lib" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.5  USE="-doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.32.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/sound-juicer-2.32.0-r1  USE="-debug -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3  USE="bonobo eds introspection -doc -networkmanager" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5  USE="-doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2  USE="gnome -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.32.0  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/pessulus-2.30.4 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.32.0-r2  USE="applet policykit -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/alacarte-0.13.2 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11-r1  USE="branding consolekit gnome-keyring ipv6 pam tcpd -accessibility -afs -dmx -remote (-selinux) -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.28.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/evolution-python-2.32.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20  USE="alsa dbus gnome ipc libnotify startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -java -system-sqlite -wifi" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1  USE="gnome gstreamer ipv6 policykit -networkmanager" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.32.0  USE="eds spell" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/sabayon-2.30.1 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.32.1  USE="eds libnotify" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r1  USE="cdr cups dvdr ldap policykit -accessibility -mono" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-misc/alacarte-0.13.2, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r1, required by gnome (argument)

=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5 python

#required by sys-fs/udev-171-r5[extras], required by sys-power/upower-0.9.13-r1, required by gnome-base/gnome-session-2.32.1-r3, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r1, required by gnome (argument)

=sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 -zlib

#required by gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.32.1, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r1, required by gnome (argument)

>=dev-lang/python-3.1.4-r3:3.1 sqlite

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

sono i flag USE sbagliati ? se si come mi comporto ?

----------

## k01

non si tratta di giusto o sbagliato, ma per installare un determinato software magari è necessario che altri pacchetti abbiano impostate alcune use flags, e quindi portage ti suggerisce i cambiamenti da effettuare. innanzitutto controlla di utilizzare il profilo gnome con eselect profile list. inoltre visto che hai precisato che usi ati (buona fortuna) ricordati di impostare la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf con i valori fglrx (se vuoi utilizzare i driver proprietari) o radeon (se vuoi utilizzare quelli open, in alcuni casi è la scelta obbligata). per il discorso use flags in generale ti consiglio di installare ufed  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *k01 wrote:*   

> per il discorso use flags in generale ti consiglio di installare ufed 

 ... cercare nei post passati perchè ufed non è sempre una buona soluzione (ci ho messo una giornata a capire dove fosse il problema, da allora non lo uso più neppure per ordinarle) meglio usare euse -E/-D per abilitarle/disabilitarle globalmente.

Sempre da linea di comando è utile euses per vedere la descrizione.

Personalmente preferisco abiltare globalmente e disabilitare per singoli pacchetti ma alcune use (doc non deve mai essere abilitata globalmente) giocoforza devo fare il contrario.

L'importante è essere ordinati e sistematici.  :Wink: 

----------

## centoventicinque

sto iniziando a capire come funziona  :Smile: 

è motlo gratificante vedere il sistema che via via prende forma !

----------

